# Belt squealing when turn on A/C



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Either the compressor is dragging a lot (several Cruzen have had their compressors replaced), or the tensioner isn't taut enough. Either way, I'd create an appointment at your dealer to have it looked at. If the serpentine belt snaps or pulls off, you will lose power from your alternator as well.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Appointment made for tomorrow. Also going to have them look at the front strut TSB and the broken gas cap while it's there.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Could be the compressor clutch. Happened to me on another vehicle. Broken gas cap?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Could be the compressor clutch. Happened to me on another vehicle. Broken gas cap?


It no longer clicks when you tighten it up. It just goes tight but the ratchet part no longer works. Not a biggie but will ask them to replace it anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jfischer said:


> Appointment made for tomorrow. Also going to have them look at the front strut TSB and the broken gas cap while it's there.




jfischer,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Losing the alternator is not nearly as bad as losing the water pump, also driven off the same belt. That can cause very quick damage to the engine. The Ecotec 2.2 L had the water pump driven directly off the timing chain, surprised they went back to that crazy single belt design. 

A ten second squeal is very long, surprised your belt didn't snap, better to leave the AC off than risk blowing your engine.

Can only guess in production, didn't shoot in the required amount of PAG oil. Like the old days when compressors had a sump with a sight glass to check the oil level. Since then, has been a constant pain in the butt to work on AC systems. Only way to put in the correct amount of oil is to completely drain and flush out the old oil, then put the correct amount in from scratch. If the compressor has a major drag to it, should do a complete flush, and replace both the accumulator and the condenser. If they don't, you will have future problems, and more than likely, out of warranty.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, they "could not duplicate" the problem so nothing was done today. They did order the replacement struts and gas cap. They did say they'd look at it again next week when I take it back when those parts arrive.

Also got the engine shield recall done, haven't looked at it closely to see how good of a job they did. I keep very close track of mileage to/from work so I should be able to tell if there's any difference but I doubt there will be.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jfischer said:


> Well, they "could not duplicate" the problem so nothing was done today. They did order the replacement struts and gas cap. They did say they'd look at it again next week when I take it back when those parts arrive.
> 
> Also got the engine shield recall done, haven't looked at it closely to see how good of a job they did. I keep very close track of mileage to/from work so I should be able to tell if there's any difference but I doubt there will be.


Did they check your serpentine belt for flat spots? Or the tensioner for 120 pounds of pull? Did that squeal go away on its own?


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

NickD said:


> Did they check your serpentine belt for flat spots? Or the tensioner for 120 pounds of pull? Did that squeal go away on its own?


I don't think they did anything since it wouldn't squeal for them. It only has happened when it's 100+ outside when I turn on the AC. It has to go back next week for the struts and gas cap anyway and they said they'd look into it further then. So we'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. Im new here! 2013 2LT Turbo.I had Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But it was also squeaking in drive throughs or when idling and even worse when AC was on. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of small round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone now. Just wanted to share to help anyone because they could not figure it out! Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

Having the same issue! Already replaced the belt, tensioner, and ac compressor.... tried the trick of taking the dip stick out and the squeeling stopped for me too. Gonna try the rubber gasket tomorrow! Thanks for posting this!


----------

